# Seksualiteit > Zwangerschap >  Aambeien?

## annie70

hallo, misschien kan iemand mij helpen met het volgende; ik heb bultjes net buiten mijn anus, ik ben 7 maanden zwanger en het lijkt erger te worden! weet iemand wat ik hier tegen kan doen?? op een site (over aambeien) heb ik wel het een en ander gelezen maar heeft er hier iemand ervaring met aambeien tijdens de zwangerschap?  :Confused:

----------


## christel1

annie70, het is normaal te noemen als je zwanger bent dat je makkelijker aambeien krijgt, ja het kindje in je buik neemt redelijk veel plaats in en dat drukt dan ook op de darmen en ook op de endeldarm. Als je er echt veel last van hebt zou ik dit aankaarten bij de gyneacoloog of bij de huisarts, een zalfje of een suppo kunnen soelaas brengen. Kan ook zijn dat ze je zeggen te wachten tot je bevallen bent, ik zou niets durven aanraden omdat ik geen dokter ben en sommige medicijnen niet mogen genomen worden tijdens een zwangerschap. Dat zijn nu eenmaal kwaaltjes die bij een zwangerschap horen dus... (waarom kunnen mannen dit niet eens krijgen of meemaken, enkel de fun maar niet de lasten). Ik had ook aambeien tijdens mijn zwangerschappen maar niet zo erg dat ik er echt last van had, misschien toch eens laten checken bij je volgende bezoek aan de gynae of HA 

Christel1

----------


## medicijnvrouwtje

Aambeien tijdens de zwangerschap komen heel vaak voor. Dit komt door de druk hoge druk. Als je er heel veel last van hebt, kun je het beste ff naar je huisarts gaan. Hij kan je dan een zalfje voorschrijven.

----------


## tobym

komt zeer vaak voor tijdens zwangerschap. Gewoon op je zijde slapen en je verminderd de druk op de aambeien waardoor ze kunnen wegtrekken.

----------


## maria0251

Aambeien Behandelen - http://nl.hemapro.com

----------

